# tiili-sanan taivutus



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Onko odotuksenmukaista, että _tiili_ taivutetaan _tiil*i*_/_tiil*e*n_/_tiil*e*llä_/jne., vartalovokaalin vaihdellen? 

Tietääkseni useimmat sellaiset sanat ovat paljon vanhempi kuin _tiili_-sanan arvellaan olevan (Kaisa Häkkisen mukaan sana _tiili_ johtuu muinaisruotsin _tighl_-sanasta, siis se ei ole kuin n. 800 vuotta vanha).

Muistan jonkun sanoneen, että _tiili_ taivutettiin aikaisemmin (vielä viime vuosisadalla) _tiil*i*_/_tiil*i*n_/_tiil*i*llä_/jne. Pitääkö tämä paikkaansa?

Kiitos


----------



## DrWatson

(pieni huomautus: sana _taipumus _merkitsee 'tendency, inclination, predisposition'. Otsikon pitäisi olla "tiili-sanan taivutus/taivuttaminen")

On totta, että usein _i_-loppuisen sanan iän voi usein päätellä vartalonvokaalin vaihtelusta tai vaihtelemattomuudesta, esim. _nuoli _: _nuolen _vs. _tuoli _: _tuolin_. Tämä ei kuitenkaan päde aina. Esim. _siili _on vanha sana, jonka arvellaan kuuluvan miltei vanhimpaan uralilaiseen sanastokerrostumaan (vrt. ersä _śejeĺ_, vuorimari _šülə_, unkari _sün_), mutta se taipuu silti _siili _:_ siilin_. Sitten taas on vaikkapa _kaali_, joka yleiskielessä taipuu _i_-vartaloisena, mutta joissakin murteissa _kaali _: _kaalen _ _kaalta_). Tässä linkki Kotuksen sivuille aihetta sivuavaan artikkeliin.

Eli _tiili _voi alun perin olla ollut vaihtelematon _i_-vartaloinen sana ja siirtynyt jossain vaiheessa _kieli_-tyyppisten sanojen analogian kautta _e_-vartaloiseksi.


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> On totta, että usein _i_-loppuisen sanan iän voi usein päätellä vartalonvokaalin vaihtelusta tai vaihtelemattomuudesta, esim. _nuoli _: _nuolen _vs. _tuoli _: _tuolin_. Tämä ei kuitenkaan päde aina. Esim. _siili _on vanha sana, jonka arvellaan kuuluvan miltei vanhimpaan uralilaiseen sanastokerrostumaan (vrt. ersä _śejeĺ_, vuorimari _šülə_, unkari _sün_), mutta se taipuu silti _siili _:_ siilin_.



Niin, sanan vanhuus ei välttämättä tarkoita, että sen taivutuksessa esiintyisi _i/e_-vaihtelua. Mutta en odottaisi, että tämä pätisi toisinpäin, eli että _i_/_e-_vaihtelu kuuluisi uudempien (viime vuosituhannella suomeen omaksuttujen) sanojen taivutukseen, ainakaan alun perin.



> Sitten taas on vaikkapa _kaali_, joka yleiskielessä taipuu _i_-vartaloisena, mutta joissakin murteissa _kaali _: _kaalen _ _kaalta_). Tässä linkki Kotuksen sivuille aihetta sivuavaan artikkeliin.



Löysin tuon artikelin ennen kuin aloitin ketjun, mutta se ei näytä vastaavan kysymykseen, onko _tiili_-sanan taivutus ennen ollut toisenlainen. Tämän GOM:n postauksen perusteella voisi päätellä, että ainakin "tiiliä_"_ on viime vuosisadan aikana muuttunut yksikkömuodosta (mikä sopisi _tuoli_-tyyppiseen sanaan) monikkomuodoksi. Mutta samalla GOM sanoi, että hänestä "tiilin" ei ole hyväksyttävä genetiivimuoto.

(Kiitos vielä kerran)


----------



## DrWatson

Yritin selvittää asiaa paristakin sanakirjasta. _Suomen sanojen alkuperä_ ei ottanut mitään kantaa vartalovokaaliin. Alla on sana-artikkeli kokonaisuudessaan:


> *tiili *(Agr; laajalti murt.) ’Ziegel’, merk. myös ’ruutu(korttipelissä; Renv 1826; paik. murt.)’ ~ vi murt. _tiili_: _tiili_-_äia_ ’mies, joka kuljettaa aluksella tiiliä kaupunkiin’ (? < sm)
> < ruots, vrt. mmr _tighl _’tiili’, nr murt. Sm _tegäl_, _tigäl_, _tigel_, nr _tegel_ = mn nn _tigl_, isl _tígull_, nt _tegel_, kas _tēgel_, _teigel_ id. (> vi (Wied) _teigelkivi_, li _tēgal _id.). — Sk > lpLu _tikāl _’tiili’, (sm:n välit.) R _tila_ (Lu Ko) ’ruutu (korttipelissä)’, N _diiˈlâ_ (In) ’id.; tiili’.’


 SSA:ta vanhemman _Suomen kielen etymologisen sanakirjan_ mukaan vartalovokaali voi olla jompikumpi. Lyhenne _Agr._ tarkoittaa, että sana esiintyy jo Mikael Agricolan teksteissä:


> *tiili* (g. -_n_ t. _tiilen_; jo Agr.)


 _Vanhan kirjasuomen sanakirjastakaan_ ei ole valitettavasti vielä ilmestynyt kuin kaksi osaa, eikä tekeillä oleva osakaan yllä ihan T-kirjaimeen asti.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos asian tutkimisesta. Myöskään _Nykysuomen etymologisessa sanakirjassa_ ei sanota mitään _tiili_-sanan taivutuksen historiasta.


----------

